# Wild Spot Search Advice



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

maybe this is a help for people being new to wild camping or others who have read the "Wild Camping Scare" threads and are now not exactly sure what to do.

During our several years of motorhoming we have - more or less unconsciously - developed some rules of thumb for finding good and safe wild camping spots. I am trying now to write them down

Of course, there is no such thing as absolute security. Yobs may appear out of thin air almost everywhere, and professional burglars will find you even on a camp site.

OK, here they are:

1. It is always a good idea to have the location of a nearby "official" site at hand as a backup.

2. Always start searching for your wild spot at least one hour before sunset. Don't try to find a spot in the darkness.

3. If you haven't found a spot half an hour before sunset, give up and go to your official backup place.

4. Once you have found a place, carefully inspect it for traces of unpleasant nocturnal activities. E.g.:
- Smashed car window glass means: Burglars are active here. *Leave immediately!*
- Fast food garbage and/or funny-shaped tyre tracks indicate "yobbish" activities. 
- Parked road construction or lumber machinery: You will probably have a quiet night but wake up very early... 8O 
- Used condoms indicate: You know what I mean... :wink:

5. Check the quality of the ground: Will I be able to drive away again even after heavy rain?

6. Go back to the road and try to spot your van. Can passing drivers spot it from the road? If yes, then find a better place.

7. Check the clearance and think about the possibility of an "emergency retreat": Are there any low hanging branches or other obstacles which could be overseen in darkness?

8. Always park your van in a way that you can leave without reversing.

9. Always arrange it in such a way that you can drive away without leaving your van before. So nothing should be left outside, bicycles should be secured on their rack, awning should be rolled up etc. Do not wind down corner steadies if you have them.

10. Make sure that at least one person on board being able to drive the van remains sober.

Sometimes you will find the recommendation to leave the key in the ignition lock. I cannot support this! It would be too easy a prey for burglars.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

